# Owl - charcoal drawing



## David A Sercel (Jun 1, 2005)

I finished this this afternoon.







David


----------



## forgottenskies (Jun 5, 2005)

Very good! Wow, you must have put alot of work into that! Charcoal is hard to work with


----------

